# Cost of utilities



## sarah82. (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am in the process of moving to Abu Dhabi to join my husband he is in the process of finding us a house. We have been looking at al reef.

The house we were in the process of renting fell through as the owner sold it 2 days ago

The estate agent we are dealing with has a few other properties one is a bit more money than we planned on spending but she said the gas and electric are included in the yearly rent! 

Can anyone give me an idea what kind of cost we would be looking at a year for our utility bills the place is a 5 bedroom villa.

Any help would be much appriciated 

Xxx


----------



## ty.online (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Sarah, we're in three bed villa in Dubai and our DEWA goes up to AED2800 pm in the hottest months incl. Housing fees. We irrigate our garden minimally but this does have a big impact.


----------

